# Lady is naked again



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was at the groomers the other day...and she is naked for the summer..here is her before and after shots. Lol
Super dog looking like a stuffed toy








And now naked Lady!













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

She looks like she's smiling in that second photo!  She must be pleased with her new look!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She was so cute, she had her head resting on my leg...I think she likes being cooler. I hope she likes it, she looks so long and oh so skinny when she gets cut this short.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. She is adorable. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Donna!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A naked lady is a matt free lady ... yep that sounds wrong but all poo owners know what I mean xxx

Lady .. Little Miss Lashes


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree - she looks very happy  
It is funny how when they have had their hair cut you realize that they are actually long legged skinny dogs!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> A naked lady is a matt free lady ... yep that sounds wrong but all poo owners know what I mean xxx
> 
> Lady .. Little Miss Lashes


haha little miss lashes!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good - before and after.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Get that girl some clothes lol.... She's beautiful either way, love both looks just different, her gorgeous face xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh I love her in both - but I do like a full hairy poo. That full head of hair is fab!!!
And I must have one of those super dog bandanas - I have mine wearing "skibz"
Where is it from?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is definitely delighted with her new 'do! She is beautiful Amanda!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love her with a full do too...but she was too hot and was starting to matt. I didn't want her to become uncomfortable. The super dog bandana is from petsmart a store in Canada and the USA. Once she curls up again I will take another picture, I do think I like her muzzle rounder like this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Get that girl some clothes lol.... She's beautiful either way, love both looks just different, her gorgeous face xx


Haha wouldn't that be funny.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady was at the groomers the other day...and she is naked for the summer..here is her before and after shots. Lol
> Super dog looking like a stuffed toy
> View attachment 11641
> 
> ...


Lady looks adorable Christine loves that look She looks like a soft teddy bear! Christine wants to get Molly's head cut that short but I like her curls??? She was like "tell her to send me that picture"........She loves the new Lady look She still has her beautiful eyelashes I see! I love the second picture too adorable!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lady is beautiful, naked or not


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha! Thanks guys! 
Tell Christine I will e-mail her the picture


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhhh little Lady 

Absolutely love her in the first pic...she's so like Molly with her mop top and long ears...a real cutie 

She does look happier shorter though and looks so velvety... I'm sure she's far more comfortable.

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Mairi,
I love her in the first one too...just like a little stuffed animal...far too hot for that much hair right now...but I am hoping to find somewhere in the middle of the two to keep her at...I love the mop top though!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful girl! 

It is getting pretty hot in Washington, DC as well. Frankie was so fluffy when we got him at 9.5 weeks, and we trimmed him down a little, but it is still not as short as Lady's hair is. Do you know the length of her cut now? Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SamRinde said:


> Beautiful girl!
> 
> It is getting pretty hot in Washington, DC as well. Frankie was so fluffy when we got him at 9.5 weeks, and we trimmed him down a little, but it is still not as short as Lady's hair is. Do you know the length of her cut now? Thanks!


it is just shy of half an inch...very short! lol.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow I personally think she is stunning short. I might just print off the second pic to take to the groomers!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

She looks lovely, as always! So glad to see her lashes are intact!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> She looks lovely, as always! So glad to see her lashes are intact!!


Ha!! That is what I thought! Molly has eyelashes now I never noticed them until today when I was washing her face. They are not as amazing as Lady's but she has small ones


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWe you guys are so sweet! I think I will get her hair to grow to an inch or so, then keep her looking like little miss Molly's new doo!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks lovely. She is celebrating her poodle side. So is Max and yes they do look long a skinny, but so soft, like crushed velvet. It's lovely.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

AWHHHH!! She looks like a little lamb!! Such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

What a cute face in the after photo. All cute but love that one in particular


----------

